# Fisherman and Duck Hunters



## bassnick513 (Jun 23, 2008)

Well everyone, I have come to conclusion that us fisherman and the duck hunters don't get a long at all. I was fishing at Stonelick over Christmas break in the bitter cold and was attempting to cross the lake. Well out of nowhere a shot rings out. So I'm looking around and see nothing. Well another comes and I here someone holler at me, "Get the hell outta the way were huntin' here." I still couldn't see them. So with me being smart, knowing they had guns I got the hell outta there. I mean I don't see much difference their hunting daffy duck and I'm out there hunting larry largemouth. Any difference?


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

just a heads up to any hunters who do something IGNORANT and STUPID like that... lots of us fishermen (including myself) carry a firearm as well. i would consider ANY shot in my direction a threat against my life and might just send a clip full of rounds back!!  if you are close enough to holler then why shoot?


----------



## bassnick513 (Jun 23, 2008)

I mean damn, were sharing the water with them why can't they share the water with us?


----------



## River Anglin (Feb 18, 2008)

If that lake has a drawing for blinds, you can find out who it was. It sounds like you couldn't tell where it was coming from, though. 

Those were some real ***holes who demonstrated that they can't be trusted with firearms. It's really too bad that you didn't know where it was coming from because you and a ranger (or Deputy) could have walked right up behind their blind and they would never have seen you coming. (Busted!)


----------



## bassnick513 (Jun 23, 2008)

I mean we know the general area but couldn't pin point them. They had some pretty good camo!


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

I ran into some at Eastfork at the dock while putting in the other day and they were real nice guys. I try to avoid any duck or geese set ups but some guys can be idiots. I guess this is why I usually go to the woods rather than the water this time of year.


----------



## jacmec (Sep 28, 2008)

Unfortunately this is not just a struggle between duck hunters and fishermen, but duck hunters and other duck hunters. I had a short stint of duck hunting with my dad a few years ago, and during that time I found some duck hunters can be really nice and others can just be plain a** holes. Some would approach us saying they were land owners or blind holders when they were not, just to get us out of the area. On a couple of occasions we heard shot raining through the tree tops above us, I can only assume this was accidental but still scary.


----------



## bassnick513 (Jun 23, 2008)

How is it accidental when you look up and see no ducks or geese?????!!!!!


----------



## TeamPlaker (Jul 5, 2006)

I've had two accidental meetings with duck hunters and neither were unpleasant. Two years ago I went to fish a creek mouth on the Ohio, came through the woods and there was a guy there with decoys out. I said "Sorry buddy, didn't see you." He said "No problem." That was that.
Second was about 3 weeks ago, my buddy and I went to fish a spot on the LMR and I didn't even see the guys before I started casting. They packed up and left without a word. I would've gladly packed up and left myself if I had seen that they were there.
I respect a hunter's rights as much as I would another fisherman, if they were there first I'll pack up my stuff and move along to another spot. Luckily, I've never had to deal with a jerk or someone firing shots in my direction.


----------



## rcjohnson (Dec 11, 2008)

A few years ago I was at Acton Lake just looking the place over and walked right up on a duck blind. I mean it was camoflaged to the hilt! I walked away from it and was standing near the south end of the beach. Here comes this group of yuppies with their bottled water and binoculars. They stopped when they saw this flock of geese approaching and were ooing & awwing about how beautiful the birds were. About this time 2 hunters appear out of another blind and opened up with the pump guns. Geese and feathers were dropping all over the place and I thought the yuppies were going to pass out!

They were yelling and screaming and trying to call the law on their cell phones which did not work in that location. The women were crying and I just couldn't keep from laughing. ( I laugh at strange times.) I guess the State should have put up some warning signs but then again, maybe not. I still have to smile when I think about it.


----------



## lpead (Apr 6, 2007)

rcjohnson said:


> A few years ago I was at Acton Lake just looking the place over and walked right up on a duck blind. I mean it was camoflaged to the hilt! I walked away from it and was standing near the south end of the beach. Here comes this group of yuppies with their bottled water and binoculars. They stopped when they saw this flock of geese approaching and were ooing & awwing about how beautiful the birds were. About this time 2 hunters appear out of another blind and opened up with the pump guns. Geese and feathers were dropping all over the place and I thought the yuppies were going to pass out!
> 
> They were yelling and screaming and trying to call the law on their cell phones which did not work in that location. The women were crying and I just couldn't keep from laughing. ( I laugh at strange times.) I guess the State should have put up some warning signs but then again, maybe not. I still have to smile when I think about it.



That's priceless!

Think about all the idiots you've ran into. Duck hunters, deer hunters, fisherman, drivers, your co-workers.................They are among us. You can't get rid of them. Of course, most of those idiots won't shoot at or near you. That's too bad.


----------



## ducksdemise (Sep 15, 2004)

I am an avid waterfowl hunter. As I assume you are all avid fishermen.
From my viewpoint I see problems arising from fishermen fishing to close to decoy spreads. Waterfowlers have a 60 day season very small window for doing what we love to do. There is no reason to shoot at or near anyone in the situation mentioned above. Common courtesy and sense go along way.Me being a waterfowler If I came to a lake launched my boat and found a fishermen sitting where i wanted to be I would move to another spot. Alot of times I have seen where fishermen come to close to decoy spreads. This year during early goose season i had a guy try to set up right in my decoys. That is my .02 cents.
Thanks,
Ducksdemise


----------



## bassnick513 (Jun 23, 2008)

Well we were still a good distance away from where we saw the decoy's.


----------



## Zfishman (Aug 29, 2006)

Bassnik said, ..."I mean I don't see much difference their hunting daffy duck and I'm out there hunting larry largemouth. Any difference?"

There is a difference. Your presence will keep the ducks away. The hunter's presence has no affect on your bass. You can fish in another place. If they are in a permanent blind, they cannot move. I would never try to justify the reaction from these hunters, it was wrong. But consider the other sportsman's limitation and compare it to your own and adjust accordingly. 

I recently went to my blind on CC by boat and there was someone fishing near the blind. As I landed my boat, it was obvious to him that I was there to hunt and he moved on around the corner out of site. I appreciated his thoughtfulness and if he had not moved I would have asked him kindly for the area explaining to him why, if necessary. I saw the same fisherman several times that day crossing the lake and I cheered him everytime because he would stir up the ducks sitting on the lake where I could see them but way out of my range. Once airborne, they just might land at my blind. I fish also, but during this short hunting season I would yield to the duck hunter in respect of his limitations. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

Not to go too negative, but I'll bet these type confrontations become more frequent as wildlife officers continue to ignore a real problem. Having been in a similar situation (actually...it was worse) several years ago, and knowing the name of the shooter, I was told by the park manager and the game warden that it would just be my word against his. There wasn't much they could or would do. I thought about calling the sheriff department, but knew the response would be about the same.

Especially with the recent early nuisance seasons, waterfowlers are increasingly present during our ever lengthening fishing season. The State is beholden to stocking cold water biters like saugeye and wipers...yet hasn't even considered that that there would be increased competition between anglers and hunters for the same public space. They've left us to "work it out" while one pissed-off side is packin'! I'm all for an armed society being a polite society...but, I was hoping carrying my 9mm to fish after labor day wasn't going to be necessary. And what happens when I return a warning shot??? Anyone have any idea what the charge is for discharging a hand gun in a state park? 

I do try and avoid decoys. I wish duck hunters would not break the law and leave them unattended, or string them all the way across the channel. I wish duck hunters would understand that if the weather's warm even pleasure boaters will be out for a pontoon ride. I wish duck hunters would stop looking at this as a game of "rock, paper, scissors" before someone gets shot. I wish wildlife officers would engage their brain and be practical. 

Age old blind sites may need re-evaluated. "Off limits" areas may need to be considered. "Shooting only" times may need to be established. Smaller lakes may have to stop "at large" hunting. 'Harrassment" by either side may require new definitions and increased enforcement. But, the one thing I know for sure is that the dynamics have changed...yet management remains antiquated. 

Before all the level headed anglers and hunters pipe up to say this can all be solved with a little common courtesy...let me remind you that common sense ain't all that common anymore.

Peace.


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

How come they assign duck hunting spots on every point in the lake, knowing they are also some of the best fishing spots? Maybe a, Duck hunter this side of the lake and Fisherman the other side would work....I know I'd like to see something like that with pleasure boaters/jet skiers versus Fisherman.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

I have about a hundred similar scenerios as TeamPlaker- never had a problem.

I'm on the angling side of the blind in NE Ohio with many popular watersheds such as LaDue and Mogadore.

Many variables I could discuss from both ends but won't try to dissect. The bottom line to it is follow that rule... do to others as would have done to you.

Often folks in the outdoors have to actually communicate verbally opposed to mind reading to make sucha thing effectively happen. THAT is the biggest problem- failing to communicate on either side.

From my perspective regionally most duckers and bassers get along like peas and carrots.

nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## duckman (Sep 18, 2004)

Ditto Nipi

We tend to read the last post of a thread and read it within the context of our own bias/view. Make sure you read the whole thread. There are usually good points to both sides.

Since everyone thinks they are the center of universe and can't play well in the sandbox maybe we should all have to go to a daily drawing to use public properties and be instructed on when and where we can go and to do what.

Better yet lets gate them all and no one can use them.

*
Over the top response right?

The point is we all need to be aware of activities of others ... not go tribal and territorial.
*


----------



## bassnick513 (Jun 23, 2008)

No there is no difference in us bass fisherman going after bass and the duck hunters going after ducks. If we can't see the duck hunters due to camo and they shoot before talking that is total BS. If I were a duck hunter and someone came close to me I would never shoot at them.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

bassnick513 said:


> Well we were still a good distance away from where we saw the decoy's.


Your definition of a good distance is most certainly different from the duck hunter's. I would say if you are within 150 yards that is definitely too close. And at Stonelick, just about anywhere on that lake is going to be detrimental to his hunt.

And as for not thinking that the duck hunting and your bass fishing is no different, you are dead WRONG!! You are able to move around in a boat, he is locked into his spread and permanent blind. You are lessening his chances of killing a duck, while he is not impeding your fish by letting them know humans are in the area.

And this is coming from a bass fishermen, I have seen way too many people get too close to decoy sets when they absolutely did not have too. People either don't care or are just stupid. I avoid entire areas of lakes when I see decoy spreads, if only more people did the same.


----------



## bassnick513 (Jun 23, 2008)

OK well when you can't see the decoy's and you cant see the blind or the hunters themselves what are you supposed to do? We saw no evidence of duck hunters until they shot as us.


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

Save your breath, bassnick. They're not listening.

The simple fact of the matter is (and it's illuminated by the pro waterfowlers in this thread) that what we do, imposes on what they do, and we should yield.

Sounds like a zero tolerance policy to me.

The funny part is, the law is on our side. Duck hunters have no right to shoot at us...no right to harrass us...no right to take the moral high road...no right to claim exclusive territory on any PUBLIC water.

Still they rationalize...

Bassnpro, when the lake, or bay, or channel is only 200 (or 20) yards wide, and there's blinds on both sides, how do you stay 150 yards clear? You're saying that it's common sense these areas are off limits to fisherman, pleasure boaters, and squirrel hunters?

I still don't get it...

I wish I hadn't been shot at...it kinda jades a fellas thinking...


----------



## bassnick513 (Jun 23, 2008)

LOL well I'm glad there is someone who is on my side. I mean it's not like I picked up a 1oz. rattle trap and chugged it right at them. 

I think the bird shot from the shot gun shells would affect the fishing. I know if I were a fish and some bird shot came down and hit me in the head I wouldn't eat.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

over the past year i have learned a great deal from my little experience and will gladly do my best to not disturb someones "Hunt". however, how would one know the "Ducks/geese" are Decoys unless you are right up on them? that is what happened to me. my GF even asked "why are all those ducks and geese staying in that one spot?" is there some king of color (like blaze orange for deer) or shape that ducks cant see, or be afraid of that a person could put on a visible sign so that boaters could notice from a distance? also the state should post signs at all launch ramps on public waters where hunting is allowed to inform us non-hunters what to watch out for so we dont have issues with hunters. previously i had no clue ducks in the wild were that scared of humans and human activity. ducks around here will run "humans" down tryin to get "a handout".


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

--*"ducks around here will run "humans" down tryin to get "a handout". *

LOL! I love seeing the guys labor day weekend all decked out in camo, "hiding" from these elusive creatures. 

You wanna kill geese? Walk around the lake with a ball bat and a loaf of bread!


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

I don't hunt anymore with a gun but use to. I prefer a camera now. My dad's favorite trick to thin the opening day rabbit hunting crowd out at the public hunting areas was to have one of us kids trip and accidentally (on purpose) fire into the ground. Then he would say loudly something to the effect "Is that dam gun doing that crap again?". Well if you were hunting in an area with a 10 year old kid that had a gun that discharged on its own, what would you do? They left or moved way out of shotgun range. 

The thought occurred to me, bassnick513, that that is what happened to you. You got, what the duck hunters preceived as too close, and they wanted you to move on. So they fired a couple of rounds into the ground. It worked because you "got the hell outta there". 

I love to fish but this time of year I leave the lakes to the duck hunters. A fisherman confronting a hunter is like taking an ugly stix to a gun fight. You would be lucky to get in a couple of lashes before the hunter blew your head off.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Wiper Swiper said:


> Bassnpro, when the lake, or bay, or channel is only 200 (or 20) yards wide, and there's blinds on both sides, how do you stay 150 yards clear? You're saying that it's common sense these areas are off limits to fisherman, pleasure boaters, and squirrel hunters?


I know that they don't "own the water" Neither do the bass fishermen. Should they have fired a shot into the air or ground? Nope, that is just ridiculous, I was just saying that if it is possible to leave them alone, that is what I do. I do the same in the bass tournaments that I fish. If someone is on a point fishing, I move on although if they were not anchored I could move in and fish the point legally by the tournament rules.

Legally you could fish in the decoy spread if you wanted, go ahead and have at it if you think that is a good idea. The duck hunters could also get in their boat and run full speed along every bank in front of you the rest of the day if they wanted too.


Bassnick, the idea of bird shot falling on a bass' head is a very weak argument at best, but good try.

Let's face it, Wiper hit it right on the head when he said that common sense is not common anymore.


----------



## bassnick513 (Jun 23, 2008)

Well I thought the bird shot was a good argument. Yes I fully agree, if I see duck hunters I stay away. We couldn't see them so how could we stay away. We didn't see them or any decoy's.


----------



## GETTIN' THERE (Apr 17, 2007)

Duck season ends this Sunday the 18th and Goose ends the following Sunday the 25th. Then the waters are all yours, at least until the Jet Ski's come out.
Everyone just needs to respect each other, or does that happen anymore?


----------



## lpead (Apr 6, 2007)

I think the focus was lost here a little. The issue isn't whether he should have been so close, it is the gunshot. I don't care if he was swimming in the decoys, a warning shot isn't needed. This is the 21st century after all. He couldn't be any more clear that he didn't see them. This is public water. The same as having hunting dogs running under your tree stand on public land. It is a pain but it is better than nothing. jmho


----------



## bassnick513 (Jun 23, 2008)

That's the main thing. If I saw them I wouldn't of even attempted to move down that way on the lake. I couldn't see them and they just fired a shot, even if it was directed towards us. They fired when there were no ducks around then chose to yell at us to move.


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

Yeah...I don't want anyone to get the impression that you shouldn't respect a man's decoy spread. Just like I respect another man's fishing spot...he was there first.

What I don't "get", is the mentality of many waterfowlers who don't want you out during the season period. The conflicts I've had have been on a small lake like Kiser, or narrow water like the channels in the game preserve at Indian. The state needs to consider that traditional blind locations (or numbers) don't work in September and on lakes stocked with their cold water biting darlings...the saugeye.

With the exception of the time I was fired upon, all other harrassment I've recieved has been on sunny, 60 degree days. You know...when ducks don't fly. On a good north wind, with sleet hitting your face, I'll be by the wood stove...and the ducks will be in your spreads!


----------



## Goosebuster (Mar 30, 2008)

well actually the common courtesy law wold be 500 ft in any direction.I have been waterfowling all over this state and others and OHIO has been the worst place as far as having the most ignorant and disrespectful people than any other state i have hunted.I have never had anyone get in my spread like here at home.Actually when you even approach the blinds you are tresspassing because those are actually land leased from the state.WE pay for the blinds to be there.Actually the hunters pump more money into the wildlife funds for the state than anyone.Its just like those little homos that come running through the woods exercising during deer-gunseason with no hunter orange on and have no respect at all for you when they can see you a frigging mile away and still approach yo anyway.I think that the lakes should be accessed by hunters only and if you go in the woods after a certain date and are not hunting you should have to wear orange like everyone else.You wanna jog find a track or a road not the hunting areas you are`nt putting any money in the state fnds to use it anyway.This is not a selfish statement just fact.Sorry if this offends i really dont care but after a certain date you should stay off the lake in boats if the lake is under a certain acreage or has a high number of blinds on cause lets face it there is a lot of blinds on some small lakes.Now for the land hunting areas,you should not be allowed to enter wildlife areas after a certain date either.They should have areas in the woods where there is no hunting for the tree huggers to do there thing in private.So for the guys who have had shots taken above their heads you got the idea didnt you.........STAY AWAY FROM THE BLINDS!!!!!


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

DING! DING! DING!

We have a winner.

Thank you, Goosebuster. I was afraid my doomsday scenerios might have appeared over blown and without merit. You sir, have given me that much needed credibility.

You ain't gettin' 500 feet in Ohio. Water's too small, state's too populated, and the request is unreasonable. I've been to blind drawings. You "lease" nothing. In fact, I may occupy your blind if it's empty and must yield to you if you later appear. The fees you pay are partially a deposit to ensure that you remove your blind by a date I can't remember...but, it doesn't really matter because most of you don't honor that or the requirement to not leave your decoys unattended. I've heard the park manager instruct you boys to never confront fisherman, pleasure boaters, or park visitors...another regulation you conveniently choose to ignore. 

I "get" the message. Grandpa always said you never point a gun at a man unless you intend to kill him. You would be wise to heed grandpa's advice. Because the next time you or one of your toothless buddies decide I need help understanding your rules...you'll wish you had killed me.

See you out there.


----------



## sporto (Jun 7, 2005)

Keep boats off the water after a certain date?? Stay out of the woods if you're not hunting?? You sir are a buffoon and obviously never learned what you should have in kindergarden, maybe you should re-enroll. A little tip for you-public land is for the public and as far as who pays what in taxes, I think you would need a job to qualify as a taxpayer...


----------



## Goosebuster (Mar 30, 2008)

well BUTT-WIPER let me tell you something.To hunt my blind you have to have written permission slip by me to hunt it =.Theres no time limit for me to show up they have not done that for years.Yes you are right there is no law about a distant rule from the blinds but you ask any wildlife officer this if you come in and set up within 500 ft of any blind in state park and he will tell you thats not sportsman like to do so.I`ll always have a shot to take at a mirage of birds if a boat gets too close to my blind.Go to hueston woods they dont have trouble on that lake with the hunters and the fishermen.


----------

